# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  pohvale rodilištu

## raffaela

Evo,već sam vam javila kako sam rodila drugog sinčića upravo u dub.rodilišti.Sve je prošlo fantastično i s ovoga poroda imam samo lijepe uspomene.Sve je bilo gotovo za pola sata,i takav bih porod svima poželila.Babice su bile prekrasne,doktor također.Bitno je samo bit hrabra,surađivati i slušati upute babica.
Lijp pozdrav svima....  :Heart:  I sretno svima koje porod tek očekuje!!!

----------


## Marna

Bravo mama Rafaela!  :Love:  
Kako mi je lijepo pročitati ovakve postove!
Ove poruke hrabre sve nas!

----------

